# goat not dropping testicles, need to castrate though



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

What's your advice on this...I had twin bucks born June 15th. A lady locally wanted 2 wethers & so she took these boys at 8 weeks of age. We were able to castrate the one at the time but the other had nothing developed so we figured since she lives close enough that I'd just go over when they dropped & band him. Well, I just called her again & she said they still haven't dropped, he is constantly mounting the other wether & doing his lip curl but he has no stink. She said a sack developed but she doesn't feel any testicles. I'm going over there on Tuesday to check it out. They are almost 4 months old now.
Have you ever had anything like this happen? There's no sense in banding if there are no testicles right? Do you think they'll eventually drop or should I offer to take him back?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

hmm that is a pickle. I dont know never been in that situation before. I hope when you go you can feel them and they are just tiny and she couldnt tell


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I have one buckling this year who only dropped one testicle so i'm having to sell him as a "pet breeding buck" without papers because he's just not up to my buck standards. Selling him as a buck is making me cringe...I mean...he's not that bad...just don't like doing that. Bucks that don't drop can drop later on, but if they don't it requires surgery which is more than a wether is worth. 

Definately don't band him without both testicles in there...he will still be a buck and act just like one. You could wait longer and see, but if you dont' feel them when you go over there...they probably won't drop at all or for awhile. Hope that's not the case!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds like he has a bilateral cryptorchid. Most of the time these kids are sterile because the testicle is underdeveloped and the body is to warm, killing the sperm - HOWEVER there is still a possibility.

Sometimes you can minilputate the abdomen and push them in to the sac to castrate - otherwise it is in the abdomen and needs surgical removal. I have never had one born that did not already have the raisins dropped


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

The little guy that was born here this year only had one come down. I ended up selling him for meat because the surgery to retrieve his other testicle was too expensive. I have heard that undescended testicles usually become cancerous.

If they have not come down by now, they probabaly never will. And yeah, it does no good to band if there are no testicles...


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

I'll check him out tomorrow & offer to take him back if I don't feel any testicles. I have another wether that I could replace him with although my son is not going to like that idea at all. I think the best thing then to do would be butcher him but I don't know if I can do it. Maybe I can give him away to someone & let them know the circumstances & they can decide what they want to do with him.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am sorry.... he isn't dropping them..... as mentioned.... you can have a vet denut him..... if you want him as a wether ..... :wink:


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Sounds like more work than what I want to deal with. I'll have to see what the lady will want to do with him. Hopefully she's attached to him & will still want to keep him. I'll find out tomorrow night.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Steph is a member here...and my buddy, she had bought a buckling early last Spring(09) and ended up having to have the surgery done on him to wether him because he only had one teste descended... Wrigley did well and is a happy and handsome pet now. And the breeder was very nice about the issue too...she got a doeling to replace him in her breeding program.


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

If a goat cryptorchid is anything like a horse he may have a chance. A old friend of my moms breeds minis and he had a crypt. about 2 1/2 years old. They told the vet about it when they went for shots so he started feeling around, though small he found them right at the opening of the inguinal ring and directed them down. The horse was able to be gelded without the expensive surgery a couple months after that to become a pet.

I would try and wait it out before giving up on him.


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Well just got back from the lady's house. The buckling definately has a small empty sack. We poked around & couldn't feel them in the abdomen area either. She said she's been doing some research & even came up with a possibility of the buck being a hermaphrodite. He has no stink at all (4 months of age). She is very attached to him & is keeping him. She is going to ask the vet next week what his thoughts are. We tossed out the idea of possibly getting the testes surgically removed..assuming they are there somewhere. 
She said she is happy with him how he is as long as he doesn't start stinking. 
My son is happy we don't have to swap out his pet wether & I'm happy I don't have to figure out what to do with a mutated buck!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I had a 9 month old who didnt stink -- age doesnt always mean stink 

glad to hear she is willing to keep him


----------

